# PornHub e il Parmigiano Reggiano.



## giorgiocan (16 Agosto 2015)

In sintesi: PornHub (incredibiliardi di utenti giornalieri) realizza un piccolo spot in cui viene nominato il Parmigiano, associandolo all'idea di eccellenza e raffinatezza. Il Consorzio, invece di fregarsi le mani per l'assist pubblicitario gratuito e mandare una mail in inglese scalcagnato per ringraziare, cosa fa? Denuncia PornHub per aver associato il marchio ad attività volgari e censurabili ed aver approfittato della notorietà internazionale del prodotto (dovrei verificare, ma credo che PornHub non fatturi proprio noccioline: è più o meno leader mondiale del settore, e sicuramente più noto a livello planetario del suddetto Parmigiano).

Qui l'articolo: http://www.wired.it/lifestyle/food/2015/08/13/pornhub-parmigiano-reggiano/

E voi che ne pensate?

a) Siamo veramente delle teste di cazzo, in questo Paese.
b) Che tutti i miliardi di utenti di PornHub non si azzardino a comprare un prodotto italiano d'eccellenza, sarebbe uno scandalo!!
c) Altro.


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2015)

considerando il numero di imitazioni del Parmigiano in giro per il mondo, tenderei a credere che il Parmigiano sia più famoso di PornHub.

direi che siamo sullo stesso piano della pubblicità delle patatine con Rocco


----------



## Brunetta (16 Agosto 2015)

Quella richiesta moltiplicherà la pubblicità mettendo in rilievo la raffinatezza del prodotto.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> considerando il numero di imitazioni del Parmigiano in giro per il mondo, tenderei a credere che il Parmigiano sia più famoso di PornHub.


Solo che all'estero non è noto come Parmigiano Reggiano. Se leggi l'articolo, si parla proprio delle imitazioni, che sono note o col generico 'parmesan' o con nomi inesistenti che richiamano il suono della lingua italiana. Nella pubblicità invece, nome e pronuncia sono corretti (segno che lo spot è stato girato anche bene!).


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quella richiesta moltiplicherà la pubblicità mettendo in rilievo la raffinatezza del prodotto.


Tu dici? Marketing inverso? Cioè facciamo finta di essere perbenisti ma in realtà siamo diabolici? Ma se l'azione legale ottenesse di bandire lo spot, a che pro?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tu dici? Marketing inverso? Cioè facciamo finta di essere perbenisti ma in realtà siamo diabolici? Ma se l'azione legale ottenesse di bandire lo spot, a che pro?


Sai come si dice :" non importa se ne parli bene o male, basta se ne parli "


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Solo che all'estero non è noto come Parmigiano Reggiano. Se leggi l'articolo, si parla proprio delle imitazioni, che sono note o col generico 'parmesan' o con nomi inesistenti che richiamano il suono della lingua italiana. Nella pubblicità invece, nome e pronuncia sono corretti (segno che lo spot è stato girato anche bene!).


resta il fatto che far associare il nome corretto con uno spot su PornHub non è sicuramente nei piani del consorzio.

a meno di volerlo far diventare un prodotto afrodisiaco nel mondo.    ma resta il fatto che lo spot lo avrebbero dovuto concordare prima.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tu dici? Marketing inverso? Cioè facciamo finta di essere perbenisti ma in realtà siamo diabolici? Ma se l'azione legale ottenesse di bandire lo spot, a che pro?


Chi va sul porno ha altri appetiti che quello alimentare.

Associare un prodotto di qualità adatto a bambini e anziani al porno non è buona pubblicità. Però visto che lo spot c'è un'azione legale è pubblicità che rafforza l'immagine.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi va sul porno ha altri appetiti che quello alimentare.


Ma scherziamo?! Moltissimi sono davvero potenziali consumatori! Cioè, sono già consumatori, perchè sono ovviamente gli stessi che usufruiscono ognuno di migliaia di servizi e prodotti che col porno non hanno nulla a che fare! Ma le avete mai viste le statistiche di quei siti? E soprattutto, chi pensate che li frequenti?


----------



## Zod (16 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Tu dici? Marketing inverso? Cioè facciamo finta di essere perbenisti ma in realtà siamo diabolici? Ma se l'azione legale ottenesse di bandire lo spot, a che pro?


Considera anche che il porno è illegale in molte culture, e l'associazione può rappresentare un danno di immagine per chi intende espandersi anche i tali mercati.

EDIT: https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pornografia_nel_mondo


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma scherziamo?! Moltissimi sono davvero potenziali consumatori! Cioè, sono già consumatori, perchè sono ovviamente gli stessi che usufruiscono ognuno di migliaia di servizi e prodotti che col porno non hanno nulla a che fare! Ma le avete mai viste le statistiche di quei siti? E soprattutto, chi pensate che li frequenti?


centinaia di milioni di uomini, immagino.   e non dubito che non saranno tutti dei segaioli maniaci.

ma visto che non è un canale abituale per la promozione di prodotti alimentari, resta il fatto che tra i vertici di PornHub ed il Consorzio doveva esserci un accordo precedente alla realizzazione dello spot.

e questo accordo quelli di PornHub mi sembra che si siano ben guardati dal ricercarlo.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Associare un prodotto di qualità adatto a *bambini *e *anziani *al porno non è buona pubblicità.


A me sembra che il parmigiano sia adatto fondamentalmente a tutti. Bambini e anziani sono (indicativamente) una bassa percentuale degli utenti di Pornhub. I primi perchè blindati dai genitori, i secondi perchè usano molto poco la rete.

Davvero, in termini di immagine mi sembra una cazzata ribadire che il tuo prodotto non è adatto a non so quanti milioni di persone solo perchè queste persone sono ANCHE visitatori di PornHub.

Insomma, sarebbe come diffidare chi va a prostitute di comprare i tuoi prodotti: qualsiasi cosa tu venda, sei rovinato!


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Considera anche che il porno è illegale in molte culture, e l'associazione può rappresentare un danno di immagine per chi intende espandersi anche i tali mercati.
> 
> EDIT: https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pornografia_nel_mondo


Ovviamente lo spot non verrebbe mai divulgato in quei paesi, proprio perchè essendo illegale il servizio offerto da PornHub, non sarebbe nemmeno visionabile la "promozione".


----------



## Brunetta (16 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> A me sembra che il parmigiano sia adatto fondamentalmente a tutti. Bambini e anziani sono (indicativamente) una bassa percentuale degli utenti di Pornhub. I primi perchè blindati dai genitori, i secondi perchè usano molto poco la rete.
> 
> Davvero, in termini di immagine mi sembra una cazzata ribadire che il tuo prodotto non è adatto a non so quanti milioni di persone solo perchè queste persone sono ANCHE visitatori di PornHub.
> 
> Insomma, sarebbe come diffidare chi va a prostitute di comprare i tuoi prodotti: qualsiasi cosa tu venda, sei rovinato!


Chi è consumatore di porno mangia, questo si sa.
Ma la pubblicità parla al sogno e non alla realtà. E chi guarda il porno non si definisce come consumatore di porno ma come altro che anche guarda il porno.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> *centinaia di milioni di uomini, immagino.   e non dubito che non saranno tutti dei segaioli maniaci.*
> 
> ma visto che non è un canale abituale per la promozione di prodotti alimentari, resta il fatto che tra i vertici di PornHub ed il Consorzio doveva esserci un accordo precedente alla realizzazione dello spot.
> 
> e questo accordo quelli di PornHub mi sembra che si siano ben guardati dal ricercarlo.


Sul neretto. E' il caso che inizi a dubitare, allora. Qui abbiamo un'idea della pornografia completamente slegata dalla realtà. Quelli (e quelle) sono i medesimi clienti di qualsiasi altro brand del mondo. Sono te, e me. E Brunetta.

Se trovo delle statistiche fatte bene sul traffico di quei siti (su Wired qualche mese fa ci fu un servizio di moltissime pagine sull'argomento), vi apro un mondo.

Dal punto di vista legale, invece, hai sicuramente ragione. Forse qui sono ingenuo, ma non mi sembra impossibile che chi ha scritto lo spot non abbia nemmeno considerato l'idea che potesse essere un problema, affermare pubblicamente la qualità di un prodotto notoriamente eccellente.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi è consumatore di porno mangia, questo si sa.
> Ma la pubblicità parla al sogno e non alla realtà. *E chi guarda il porno non si definisce come consumatore di porno* ma come altro che anche guarda il porno.


Il caldo deve farmi veramente male se, a prescindere dal thread, ho così spesso l'impressione di non capire quello che leggo. 
Chi guarda il porno, non ha problemi col fatto di guardare il porno. Giusto? Non è che lo deve raccontare in giro, tra l'altro. E chi non guarda il porno, a parte il fatto che non vede lo spot e quindi il problema non si pone, non credo abbia da ridire se chi guarda il porno ama anche il Parmigiano. O no? Come si dovrebbe manifestare il danno d'immagine?

Davvero non capisco.

PS - Ma avete mai visto spot pubblicitari di paesi meno bacchettoni di questo?


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sul neretto. E' il caso che inizi a dubitare, allora. Qui abbiamo un'idea della pornografia completamente slegata dalla realtà. Quelli (e quelle) sono i medesimi clienti di qualsiasi altro brand del mondo. Sono te, e me. E Brunetta.
> 
> Se trovo delle statistiche fatte bene sul traffico di quei siti (su Wired qualche mese fa ci fu un servizio di moltissime pagine sull'argomento), vi apro un mondo.
> 
> Dal punto di vista legale, invece, hai sicuramente ragione. Forse qui sono ingenuo, ma non mi sembra impossibile che chi ha scritto lo spot non abbia nemmeno considerato l'idea che potesse essere un problema, riconoscere pubblicamente la qualità di un prodotto.


e si vede che ha presunto male.      a maggior ragione perchè anche tu hai fatto notare come il consorzio abbia difficoltà a far conoscere il propdotto originale nella selva di imitazioni proprio in mercati primari come il Nord America o il Giappone.

associare il Parmigiano a qualità afrodisiache potrebbe non essere una belinatya in sè.  ma va studiato a tavolino.

quindi ora è giusto fa ritirare lo spot anche se ben fatto.    in seguito nulla vieta a Consorzio e vertici di PornHub di riprendere il discorso.


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi ora è giusto fa ritirare lo spot anche se ben fatto.    in seguito nulla vieta a Consorzio e vertici di PornHub di riprendere il discorso.


E speriamo per loro che lo riprendano, allora. Continuate a non vedere le cose come sono, secondo me. Non si vuole vendere il formaggio come afrodisiaco o come adatto al segaiolo medio: nello spot c'è semplicemente una coppia al supermercato che cerca un buon formaggio. E il lui della situazione, con una battuta, indica il Parmigiano come garanzia di qualità. 

*Una coppia. Normale. Al supermercato. *Diconsi consumatori medi.

PS - Non hai letto l'articolo nè visto il video, vero?


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E speriamo per loro che lo riprendano, allora. Continuate a non vedere le cose come sono, secondo me. Non si vuole vendere il formaggio come afrodisiaco o come adatto al segaiolo medio: nello spot c'è semplicemente una coppia al supermercato che cerca un buon formaggio. E il lui della situazione, con una battuta, indica il Parmigiano come primizia.
> 
> *Una coppia. Normale. Al supermercato. *Diconsi consumatori medi.
> 
> PS - Non hai letto l'articolo nè visto il video, vero?


gira o non gira su Pornhuh sto spot o no?   chè di questo si discorre.     non è il come è fatto lo spot, s'è capito che il sesso c'entra fava.

io uno spot su PornHub di un mio prodotto senza il mio consenso preventivo, non lo voglio vedere.    molto semplice.


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> gira o non gira su Pornhuh sto spot o no?   chè di questo si discorre.     non è il come è fatto lo spot, s'è capito che il sesso c'entra fava.
> 
> io uno spot su PornHub di un mio prodotto senza il mio consenso preventivo, non lo voglio vedere.    molto semplice.


Uhm. Credo che giri fuori daPornHub, che sennò come fa a portarci la gente? Ma non c'è nessuno spot del tuo prodotto. E solo una battuta nello spot del *loro *prodotto. Comunque ho capito che vuoi dire.

E, come strategia, mi sembra coerente con l'età media della popolazione di questo paese e con un'economia al palo da decenni. Spero abbia ragione Brunetta e sia un bluff, a questo punto.

Poi, nel caso specifico magari chi ha scritto l'articolo sbaglia, ma credo anche che prima o poi bisognerà svegliarci, noialtri.


----------



## Zod (17 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uhm. Credo che giri fuori daPornHub, che sennò come fa a portarci la gente? Ma non c'è nessuno spot del tuo prodotto. E solo una battuta nello spot del *loro *prodotto. Comunque ho capito che vuoi dire.
> 
> E, come strategia, mi sembra coerente con l'età media della popolazione di questo paese e con un'economia al palo da decenni. Spero abbia ragione Brunetta e sia un bluff, a questo punto.
> 
> Poi, nel caso specifico magari chi ha scritto l'articolo sbaglia, ma credo anche che prima o poi bisognerà svegliarci, noialtri.


Secondo me neppure marchi come Ferrari, o Armani, o Versace avrebbero gradito. Pensa se il più grande sito di gioco on line facesse uno spot del genere usando il marchio McDonald's, o Apple. Sono mercati "sporchi" in cui chi è "pulito" non vuole alcuna associazione di immagine.


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Secondo me neppure marchi come Ferrari, o Armani, o Versace avrebbero gradito. Pensa se il più grande sito di gioco on line facesse uno spot del genere usando il marchio McDonald's, o Apple. Sono mercati "sporchi" in cui chi è "pulito" non vuole alcuna associazione di immagine.


L'esempio non è perfetto: il gioco d'azzardo rimane illegale in buona parte del mondo, ed è associato ovunque a varie magagne sociali (qua infatti viene promozionato in TV in fascia non protetta). Credo che invece in questo caso la maggior parte delle nuove leve di markettari d'assalto, alla peggio sarebbero semplicemente stati a vedere che succedeva. E semmai DOPO avrebbero convocato gli avvocati.

Perchè se ci fai caso, nel resto del mondo (quello non islamizzato intendo), in molti spot pubblicitari (dai prodotti intimi alle automobili, ovviamente rimangono esclusi gli articoli specifici per target sensibili) le allusioni sessuali (sempre in forma simpatica, s'intende) hanno cominciato a diffondersi senza troppi patemi. Perchè altrove non destano più nè sdegno nè imbarazzo, ma il più delle volte rubano semplicemente un sorriso (al consumatore). 

Ti ho tolto dalla blacklist.


----------



## feather (17 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi va sul porno ha altri appetiti che quello alimentare.


Vogliamo parlare di quelli che mettono il miele o la nutella sui genitali?
Chissà, ci saranno anche quelli che mettono il parmigiano grattugiato...


----------



## feather (17 Agosto 2015)

Comunque io non escludo che i vertici del consorzio abbiano avuto timore che associando il loro prodotto a un sito porno, poi il consumatore che al supermercato prende una fetta di parmigiano si senta gli occhi addosso degli altri clienti che immediatamente lo associano al segaiolo medio.
Un po' come quando in coda alla cassa compri i preservativi e quelli dietro guardano e pensano "ecco, questo stasera scopa, magari con una prostituta, il porco..."


----------



## Eratò (17 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In sintesi: PornHub (incredibiliardi di utenti giornalieri) realizza un piccolo spot in cui viene nominato il Parmigiano, associandolo all'idea di eccellenza e raffinatezza. Il Consorzio, invece di fregarsi le mani per l'assist pubblicitario gratuito e mandare una mail in inglese scalcagnato per ringraziare, cosa fa? Denuncia PornHub per aver associato il marchio ad attività volgari e censurabili ed aver approfittato della notorietà internazionale del prodotto (dovrei verificare, ma credo che PornHub non fatturi proprio noccioline: è più o meno leader mondiale del settore, e sicuramente più noto a livello planetario del suddetto Parmigiano).
> 
> Qui l'articolo: http://www.wired.it/lifestyle/food/2015/08/13/pornhub-parmigiano-reggiano/
> 
> ...


Non me ne frega proprio di dove venga pubblicizzato il Parmigiano Reggiano. È buono e mi basta. Che esistesse Porn Hub non lo sapevo ma trovo eccessiva la reazione di Consorzio...


----------



## perplesso (17 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Comunque io non escludo che i vertici del consorzio abbiano avuto timore che associando il loro prodotto a un sito porno, poi il consumatore che al supermercato prende una fetta di parmigiano si senta gli occhi addosso degli altri clienti che immediatamente lo associano al segaiolo medio.
> Un po' come quando in coda alla cassa compri i preservativi e quelli dietro guardano e pensano "ecco, questo stasera scopa, magari con una prostituta, il porco..."


la famosa lettera scarlatta


----------



## Eratò (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma se non si riesce a distinguere un sito da una pubblicità presente sul sudetto sito siamo conciati male....Alla fine è solo pubblicità. Per collegare Pornhub al Parmigiano Reggiano, svalutando quest'ultimo di fantasia ce ne vuole.Che poi pure chi si guarda Pornhub non capisco che male fa per cui perché andrebbe svalutato come consumatore?


----------



## sienne (17 Agosto 2015)

Ciao

posso capire che l'associazione di qualità con un prodotto che non si apprezza, possa dare fastidio. 
Se immagino un mio prodotto messo a confronto con la produzione di pellicce, avrei qualche problema. 


sienne


----------



## perplesso (17 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Uhm. Credo che giri fuori daPornHub, che sennò come fa a portarci la gente? Ma non c'è nessuno spot del tuo prodotto. E solo una battuta nello spot del *loro *prodotto. Comunque ho capito che vuoi dire.
> 
> E, come strategia, mi sembra coerente con l'età media della popolazione di questo paese e con un'economia al palo da decenni. Spero abbia ragione Brunetta e sia un bluff, a questo punto.
> 
> Poi, nel caso specifico magari chi ha scritto l'articolo sbaglia, ma credo anche che prima o poi bisognerà svegliarci, noialtri.


è sufficiente che i vertici di PornHub si ricordino che il loro canale può non essere apprezzato da tutti e quindi è meglio preventivamente contattare aziende e consorzi.

detto questo, non ho problemi a ritenere che tutto quello che veicola i prodotti veraci italiani sia il bene.

è essenzialmente una critica di metodo,la mia.


----------



## feather (17 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la famosa lettera scarlatta


Eh si, un P. Di Parmigiano, o pene


----------



## feather (17 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che poi pure chi si guarda Pornhub non capisco che male fa


Quindi se il tuo uomo si fa le seghe su PornHub tu non hai niente da dire..?


----------



## Eratò (17 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi se il tuo uomo si fa le seghe su PornHub tu non hai niente da dire..?


E probabile che se le sia anche fatte a mia insaputa... Boh. Ma  farsi le seghe è svalutante?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E probabile che se le sia anche fatte a mia insaputa... Boh. Ma  farsi le seghe è svalutante?


Solo rispetto alla mancanza di fantasia.


----------



## Eratò (17 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Solo rispetto alla mancanza di fantasia.


Se finisce per farsi solo quelle di cero mi preoccupo...Ma non è che mi separo perché guardandosi materiale pornografico gli capita di eccitarsi..


----------



## feather (17 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma  farsi le seghe è svalutante?


Ah non lo so, dimmelo tu..


----------



## Eratò (17 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ah non lo so, dimmelo tu..


Beh mi pare chiaro come la penso io...Io l'ho chiesto a te.


----------



## feather (17 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Beh mi pare chiaro come la penso io...Io l'ho chiesto a te.


Se dovessi svalutarmi facendomi le seghe mi sarei già buttato sotto un treno.
E un treno merci, per non disturbare dei passeggeri.


----------



## Eratò (17 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Se dovessi svalutarmi facendomi le seghe mi sarei già buttato sotto un treno.
> E un treno merci, per non disturbare dei passeggeri.


Quindi concordi con me che masturbarsi non è svalutante..
.


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Agosto 2015)

Naturalmente quoto Eratò, ma il punto secondo me è un altro e provo a spiegarlo diversamente.

PornHub è un brand planetario. Certo che ad alcuni non dirà niente, ma possiede tutti i principali marchi legati alla pornografia online occidentale. E' davvero un colosso. Quindi, i suoi uffici marketing non hanno nulla da invidiare a Ferrari, Armani, McDonald's, Ikea, ecc.

Ora, chi segue il marketing per un brand online ha normalmente molte più informazioni, e più attendibili, sul comportamento dei propri clienti (acquisiti e potenziali) rispetto a chi utilizza esclusivamente il mercato tradizionale. Ve lo assicuro, io quel tipo di informazioni le studio per lavoro.

Un bel giorno, PornHub decide di *investire *nel realizzare spot pubblicitari. Che, ovviamente, vengono preceduti da un'analisi del mercato eseguita da professionisti capaci e ben retribuiti. Insomma, i dindini che vengono salutati per una campagna pubblicitaria come si deve non sono pochi, cosa che potrà confermare chiunque lavori nel comparto commerciale di una grande azienda.

L'analisi dei dati a disposizione ha determinato la scelta di interpreti e location dello spot in questione in funzione del target cui rivolgersi. Il fatto è che il target è stato individuato in *una coppia di quarantenni eterosessuali che fanno la spesa*. Che sono lo stesso target di miliardi di prodotti e servizi: insomma, che sono persone assolutamente normali, che magari stanno cercando i prodotti ideali per una serata romantica o per una cena con gli amici.

Capite la mia riflessione?

Ora, capisco pure il discorso dell'immagine, del "sogno pubblicitario" e tutto il resto, ma lo scopo finale di una grande azienda è invariabilmente *fatturare*. Tutto ruota attorno al profitto, anche in termini di immagine e comunicazione. In giro per il mondo hanno capito che non esistono tabù, quando si parla di denaro. Esistono solo consumatori. E come dicevo, a prescindere da cosa combina PornHub ci sono moltissimi esempi famosi di allusioni sessuali nelle campagne pubblicitarie di molti brand planetari. Campagne che funzionano, a quanto pare.

La lettera del Consorzio invece cita un messaggio "_*sgradevole *e *inaccettabile*, *offensivo *per i produttori e il loro lavoro, *volgarmente *finalizzato a trarre *profitto *dallo sfruttamento della notorietà conquistata dal Parmigiano Reggiano, peraltro associato a servizi altrettanto *volgari*_".

Ora, a parte che anche a me - a rileggere - comincia a sembrare tutto teatrino, da quanto è fuori dalla realtà il linguaggio utilizzato, le statistiche suggeriscono che almeno un buon 20-30% dei lavoratori del Consorzio è esattamente il target di quello spot.


----------



## perplesso (17 Agosto 2015)

e i professionisti capaci e ben retribuiti ed esperti, una telefonata a Parma alla sede del consorzio non la potevano fare?

chè se l'avessero fatta quella lettera lì non sarebbe mai esistita


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> chè se l'avessero fatta quella lettera lì non sarebbe mai esistita


E nemmeno lo spot, in questi termini. E il Consorzio non avrebbe avuto l'occasione di perdersi una buona occasione per farsi almeno qualche domanda. 

Nello spot ci metteranno il riferimento a un altro marchio di prestigio. Probabilmente nemmeno italiano.


----------



## perplesso (17 Agosto 2015)

Amen.

magari un marchio a cui si degneranno di fare una telefonata prima per chiedere se l'idea gli garba.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma non fanno pubblicità al parmigiano. Utilizzano il parmigiano e la sua immagine positiva per farsi pubblicità.
È come se avessero usato la musica di Morricone senza autorizzazione.
Non dubito che Morricone sia apprezzato da chi guarda il porno, ma anche da chi mangia la pasta, ma se la Barilla vuole utilizzare Morricone chiede il permesso.


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non fanno pubblicità al parmigiano. Utilizzano il parmigiano e la sua immagine positiva per farsi pubblicità.
> È come se avessero usato la musica di Morricone senza autorizzazione.
> Non dubito che Morricone sia apprezzato da chi guarda il porno, ma anche da chi mangia la pasta, ma *se la Barilla vuole utilizzare Morricone chiede il permesso.*


Più che altro paga i diritti per poter utilizzarne la colonna sonora.

E fosse solo un caso ordinario non ci sarebbe la notizia. Il Consorzio avrebbe potuto chiedere una contropartita per l'utilizzo del marchio, o semplicemente negarlo. La cosa sarebbe stata risolta "in ufficio" e morta lì. La lettera (pubblica) dice "voi fate umanamente schifo e la vostra volgare utenza non ha nè deve avere a che fare col nostro prodotto". 

E' la lettera ad essere un autogol. Mi fa pensare che ai numeri che ci sono dietro non abbiano nemmeno voluto far caso. Come se non si fossero resi conto di chi era l'interlocutore. In questo senso, siamo fermi a taaanto tempo fa.


----------



## sienne (18 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Più che altro paga i diritti per poter utilizzarne la colonna sonora.
> 
> E fosse solo un caso ordinario non ci sarebbe la notizia. Il Consorzio avrebbe potuto chiedere una contropartita per l'utilizzo del marchio, o semplicemente negarlo. La cosa sarebbe stata risolta "in ufficio" e morta lì. La lettera (pubblica) dice "voi fate umanamente schifo e la vostra volgare utenza non ha nè deve avere a che fare col nostro prodotto".
> 
> E' la lettera ad essere un autogol. Mi fa pensare che ai numeri che ci sono dietro non abbiano nemmeno voluto far caso. Come se non si fossero resi conto di chi era l'interlocutore. In questo senso, siamo fermi a taaanto tempo fa.



Ciao

forse, hanno fatto il ragionamento inverso. Un prodotto che garantisce tradizione, qualità, continuità, fiducia, solidità, fedeltà ecc. suscita nell'immaginario del consumatore un'insieme di attributi che costituiscono quella morale di una famiglia tradizionale, che sa scegliere il meglio per se. Un'associazione con il "peccato", farebbe crollare questo dipinto, svalutando il prodotto. Dove è rimasta la mamma fedele, che sa cosa è il meglio per la sua famiglia? La nonna, che cucina la domenica per tutto il suo clan, che ritorna fedelmente perché trova "casa" e rifugio? Un prodotto quasi quasi a simboleggiare "purezza". Per costruire un immagine ci vuole tanto lavoro, per distruggerlo basta poco. 

Quando acquistiamo un prodotto, lo facciamo anche in base a cosa sta a rappresentare. Perché ci identifichiamo in qualche modo con quel prodotto. Il porno mette il piacere del sesso in primo piano, che può avvenire con chiunque. Non il piacere verso un legame, che richiede impegno. Sono due immagini completamente differenti. Non so se mi sono spiegata. Se poi c'è del puro bigottismo dietro, non lo so. Ma credo, che è una faccenda dell'immaginario. 


sienne


----------



## JON (18 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In sintesi: PornHub (incredibiliardi di utenti giornalieri) realizza un piccolo spot in cui viene nominato il Parmigiano, associandolo all'idea di eccellenza e raffinatezza. Il Consorzio, invece di fregarsi le mani per l'assist pubblicitario gratuito e mandare una mail in inglese scalcagnato per ringraziare, cosa fa? Denuncia PornHub per aver associato il marchio ad attività volgari e censurabili ed aver approfittato della notorietà internazionale del prodotto (dovrei verificare, ma credo che PornHub non fatturi proprio noccioline: è più o meno leader mondiale del settore, e sicuramente più noto a livello planetario del suddetto Parmigiano).
> 
> Qui l'articolo: http://www.wired.it/lifestyle/food/2015/08/13/pornhub-parmigiano-reggiano/
> 
> ...


Io penso che questa sia la definitiva e autorevole conferma che il formaggio non favorisca in alcun modo le prestazioni sessuali maschili. Checché se ne sia detto.


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Un prodotto che garantisce tradizione, qualità, continuità,...
> 
> *Dove è rimasta *la mamma fedele, che sa cosa è il meglio per la sua famiglia? *La nonna*, che cucina* la domenica* per tutto *il suo clan*, che ritorna fedelmente perché trova "casa" e rifugio?


Semplicemente, non esistono più (e qui la fedeltà non c'entra). O sono in via di ultima estinzione. Per questo il target commerciale di PornHub sembra bello in forma, mentre quello del Parmigiano (fosse davvero quello che indichi) è legato ad un immaginario costituito da una sparuta minoranza con ovvi problemi di senilità*.

Ribadisco che il senso di tutta la riflessione è il seguente. Oggi come oggi c'è una notevole probabilità che il padre (o madre) di famiglia cui una volta il mercato si rivolgeva offrendo i valori che citi a inizio post, conosca i circuiti pornografici del marchio in questione. Così come è probabile che utilizzi un social network, preferisca le ferie al mare, ecc.

L'intera storia secondo me è semplicemente simbolica di due mentalità. Gli americani (ma mica solo loro) guardano i fatti e i dati, non si preoccupano nemmeno di approfondirli troppo, non hanno "problemi di tradizione" nell'approccio al mercato (salvo nel caso di prodotti effettivamente legati alla loro tradizione culturale). Noi siamo ancorati una visione tradizionale che probabilmente non è mai esistita nei fatti (ed è comunque assolutamente nostrana come idea), e in nome di quella "virtù antica" ancora ci arrabattiamo per cambiare il meno possibile. Negli ultimi decenni la capacità di innovare della nostra impresa è andata via via scemando, tanto che oggi è addirittura osteggiata dal mercato del lavoro tradizionale. Per questo molti italiani con un'idea, di questi tempi, sono spesso costretti ad andare a svilupparla all'estero o a vederla morire di abbandono. Vedi, ad esempio, proprio il comparto tecnologico/informatico.

*E' ovvio che non è così, io rappresento l'utenza di entrambi i brand e sono bello vispo!


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Io penso che questa sia la definitiva e autorevole conferma che il formaggio non favorisca in alcun modo le prestazioni sessuali maschili. Checché se ne sia detto.


Amen!


----------



## feather (18 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Vedi, ad esempio, proprio il comparto tecnologico/informatico.


Esiste un comparto informatico in Italia degno di rilievo? Dove? Dove l'hanno nascosto?
Di tecnologia rimane giusto qualcosa di avionica e tecnologia aerospaziale.


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Esiste un comparto informatico in Italia degno di rilievo? Dove? Dove l'hanno nascosto?
> Di tecnologia rimane giusto qualcosa di avionica e tecnologia aerospaziale.


E che ho detto io? Magari sto diventando inetto a esprimermi in italiano e non me ne rendo conto!


----------



## JON (18 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Amen!


 Era ora che questa cosa venisse a galla.
Sai, è da un pezzo che ho eliminato i formaggi dalla mia dieta.


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Agosto 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Sai, è da un pezzo che ho eliminato i formaggi dalla mia dieta.


E io ho cominciato a mia volta a seguire il tuo esempio! 

PS - Stamattina ho introdotto l'argomento di questa conversazione in azienda. Sarà che noi quei dati li conosciamo, ma il responso "Il Consorzio ha fatto la cazzata" è stato unanime. Poi, sull'aspetto legale è fuor di dubbio che le obiezioni siano assolutamente corrette, ma ribadisco che non è apparentemente quello il centro della questione.


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E io ho cominciato a mia volta a seguire il tuo esempio!
> 
> PS - Stamattina ho introdotto l'argomento di questa conversazione in azienda. Sarà che noi quei dati li conosciamo, ma il responso "Il Consorzio ha fatto la cazzata" è stato unanime. Poi, sull'aspetto legale è fuor di dubbio che le obiezioni siano assolutamente corrette, ma ribadisco che non è apparentemente quello il centro della questione.


la belinata l'ha fatta PornHub.     eppure il post di Sienne era chiaro.


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> la belinata l'ha fatta PornHub.     eppure il post di Sienne era chiaro.


Ok, la smetto.
Se volete pensare che quello spot avrebbe rovinato l'immagine che il Consorzio ha costruito, continuate pure (non vi chiedo di spiegarmi come sarebbe potuto succedere all'atto pratico, se volete pensateci voi). 
Io ho l'impressione che quella che fate sui contenuti sia una valutazione astratta (non ho ancora capito se l'articolo l'hai letto e il video l'hai visto), sui valori che esibiamo in piazza ma che non hanno nulla a che vedere con quello che facciamo quando si tratta di estrarre il portafoglio.
Continuo a essere convinto che in questo modo non si vada da nessuna parte, ma è vero anche che nel mio lavoro vedo un sacco di aziende chiudere piuttusto che provare a cambiare mentalità. Contente loro...


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ok, la smetto.
> Se volete pensare che quello spot avrebbe rovinato l'immagine che il Consorzio ha costruito, continuate pure (non vi chiedo di spiegarmi come sarebbe potuto succedere all'atto pratico, se volete pensateci voi).
> Io ho l'impressione che quella che fate sui contenuti sia una valutazione astratta (non ho ancora capito se l'articolo l'hai letto e il video l'hai visto), sui valori che esibiamo in piazza ma che non hanno nulla a che vedere con quello che facciamo quando si tratta di estrarre il portafoglio.
> Continuo a essere convinto che in questo modo non si vada da nessuna parte, ma è vero anche che nel mio lavoro vedo un sacco di aziende chiudere piuttusto che provare a cambiare mentalità. Contente loro...


non ti è chiaro il punto fondamentale.    non usi un mio prodotto in un tuo spot,senza chiedermi il permesso.

che poi quello spot potesse essere una buona chance per il Consorzio, può anche darsi.   non mi sento escluderlo.

ma quelli di PornHub hanno sbagliato nel metodo.   questo è difficilmente contestabile.


----------



## feather (18 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ti è chiaro il punto fondamentale.    non usi un mio prodotto in un tuo spot,senza chiedermi il permesso.
> 
> che poi quello spot potesse essere una buona chance per il Consorzio, può anche darsi.   non mi sento escluderlo.
> 
> ma quelli di PornHub hanno sbagliato nel metodo.   questo è difficilmente contestabile.


Quindi tu preferisci perdere soldi per una questione di principio che farne?
Ho capito giusto?


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi tu preferisci perdere soldi per una questione di principio che farne?
> Ho capito giusto?


preferisco fare un accordo che sia reciprocamente vantaggioso, piuttosto che venire a sapere da terzi che viene sfruttata l'immagine di un mio prodotto senza che io abbia niente in cambio, se non un aleatorio ritorno pubblicitario.

ripeto:  non è il merito se sia o meno utile alla promozione del parmigiano nel mondo farsi vedere in un spot su PornHub.
è il metodo che si contesta.


----------



## sienne (18 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Semplicemente, non esistono più (e qui la fedeltà non c'entra). O sono in via di ultima estinzione. Per questo il target commerciale di PornHub sembra bello in forma, mentre quello del Parmigiano (fosse davvero quello che indichi) è legato ad un immaginario costituito da una sparuta minoranza con ovvi problemi di senilità*.
> 
> Ribadisco che il senso di tutta la riflessione è il seguente. Oggi come oggi c'è una notevole probabilità che il padre (o madre) di famiglia cui una volta il mercato si rivolgeva offrendo i valori che citi a inizio post, conosca i circuiti pornografici del marchio in questione. Così come è probabile che utilizzi un social network, preferisca le ferie al mare, ecc.
> 
> ...



Ciao

non è questione se esistono ancora o meno. La pubblicità di un prodotto si serve soprattutto nel trasmettere desideri, songi, valori, motivazioni, idee ecc. che con la realtà centrano poco o nulla. La fraganza di Denim viene associata al luomo irresistibile e infallibile. Malboro, veniva associata ad una vita libera e avventuriera (con il bello cow-boy). La casa del mulino bianco, con armonia e che caspita ne so. 
Che poi, una nuova associazione possa fare bene, questo è un'altro discorso e che apparentemente il Consorzio non ci crede tanto. 


sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ti è chiaro il punto fondamentale.    non usi un mio prodotto in un tuo spot,senza chiedermi il permesso.
> 
> che poi quello spot potesse essere una buona chance per il Consorzio, può anche darsi.   non mi sento escluderlo.
> 
> ma quelli di PornHub hanno sbagliato nel metodo.   questo è difficilmente contestabile.


Non lo so. Cioè, è ovvio che hai ragione da un punto di vista tecnico, neanche una parola. Ma è davvero il punto fondamentale? Se una bottega di provincia avesse usato il loro marchio in uno spot, non avrei nulla da eccepire (e sicuramente nemmeno il giudice). In questo caso non lo so. E' come se Nike avesse inserito una Ferrari in un proprio spot, facendo dire a un attore "Che macchina stupenda!". Avrebbe senso per la Ferrari rivalersi sulla Nike? 

E chiariamo, PornHub non ha bisogno del Consorzio per crescere in quanto a notorietà. E', in caso, indubitabilmente il contrario. Ma dalla tua prima reazione ("milioni di maschi segaioli"), io credo tu non abbia idea dei dati reali. Poi, posso sbagliare e il tuo parere puù essere invece quello risolutivo.

Dico solo che se lavorassimo entrambi per il Consorzio, tu in ufficio legale e io al marketing, staremmo litigando di brutto!


----------



## sienne (18 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> preferisco fare un accordo che sia reciprocamente vantaggioso, piuttosto che venire a sapere da terzi che viene sfruttata l'immagine di un mio prodotto senza che io abbia niente in cambio, se non un aleatorio ritorno pubblicitario.
> 
> ripeto:  non è il merito se sia o meno utile alla promozione del parmigiano nel mondo farsi vedere in un spot su PornHub.
> è il metodo che si contesta.


Ciao

e probablimente pure, per evitare un precedente. 
Le cose vanno concordate.


sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> è il metodo che si contesta.


E' proprio questo, che in questo paese deve cambiare in fretta. Secondo me. E cominciare a vivere di fatti, invece.
Tra l'altro, storicamente, il metodo che si contesta è sempre quello altrui.


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non lo so. Cioè, è ovvio che hai ragione da un punto di vista tecnico, neanche una parola. Ma è davvero il punto fondamentale? Se una bottega di provincia avesse usato il loro marchio in uno spot, non avrei nulla da eccepire (e sicuramente nemmeno il giudice). In questo caso non lo so. E' come se Nike avesse inserito una Ferrari in un proprio spot, facendo dire a un attore "Che macchina stupenda!". Avrebbe senso per la Ferrari rivalersi sulla Nike?
> 
> E chiariamo, PornHub non ha bisogno del Consorzio per crescere in quanto a notorietà. E', in caso, indubitabilmente il contrario. Ma dalla tua prima reazione ("milioni di maschi segaioli"), io credo tu non abbia idea dei dati reali. Poi, posso sbagliare e il tuo parere puù essere invece quello risolutivo.
> 
> Dico solo che se lavorassimo entrambi per il Consorzio, tu in ufficio legale e io al marketing, staremmo litigando di brutto!


Gesù d'Amore Acceso.        PornHub è imparagonabile a quasi tutto.    è un settore troppo specifico per paragonarlo a qualsiasi altro.

e francamente che il Consorzio abbia bisogno di PornHub per crescere in notorietà nel mondo è una tua personalissima opinione alquanto discutibile.

sinceramente, se io azienda volessi crescere in notorietà sul mercato nordamericano, prenderei uno spazio pubblicitario nell'intervallo del SuperBowl.     o mi accorderei per un passaggio in una puntata dei Simpson.  per dirne un paio.

magari serve anche andare su PornHub.    ma tu, ufficio marketing, della validità della cosa me ne parli PRIMA della messa in onda dello spot e non a cose fatte.

e mi pare strano che un concetto tanto banale debba essere ripetuto così tante volte.


----------



## feather (18 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> preferisco fare un accordo che sia reciprocamente vantaggioso, piuttosto che venire a sapere da terzi che viene sfruttata l'immagine di un mio prodotto senza che io abbia niente in cambio, se non un aleatorio ritorno pubblicitario.
> 
> ripeto:  non è il merito se sia o meno utile alla promozione del parmigiano nel mondo farsi vedere in un spot su PornHub.
> è il metodo che si contesta.


Ma se il metodo ti fa fare i soldi, a te e ai tuoi azionisti che te ne frega?
Prima controlla se effettivamente ci stai rimettendo, altrimenti hai solo derubato i tuoi azionisti per una questione di principio. E ti si inculano. E farebbero pure bene.


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Gesù d'Amore Acceso.        PornHub è imparagonabile a quasi tutto.    è un settore troppo specifico per paragonarlo a qualsiasi altro.
> 
> e francamente che il Consorzio abbia bisogno di PornHub per crescere in notorietà nel mondo è una tua personalissima opinione alquanto discutibile.
> 
> ...


Ma guarda che non ho neanche una microscopica eccezione da fare alla tua premessa. 

Tu paragoni la realizzazione e messa in onda di uno spot pubblicitario in fascia di massimo ascolto (milioni di dollari di investimento) a una citazione nello spot di un altro (gratis). E' una cosa completamente diversa! Nessuno ha detto che il Corsorzio abbia *bisogno *di PornHub, come che la Nike abbia *bisogno *della Ferrari.

Dico che negli US, dove sarebbe assoluto interesse per il Consorzio aumentare la propria notorietà, il porno online è praticamente un fenomeno di costume. E che se ne parli bene o come del diavolo in terra, è noto ovunque. Per quello un'allusione, peraltro piuttosto innocente e persino simpatica, in uno spot pubblicitario di quel genere non vedo come possa avere gravi ripercussioni d'immagine.

Poi, ripeto, evidentemente guardiamo la cosa con due prospettive diverse.


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma se il metodo ti fa fare i soldi, a te e ai tuoi azionisti che te ne frega?
> Prima controlla se effettivamente ci stai rimettendo, altrimenti hai solo derubato i tuoi azionisti per una questione di principio. E ti si inculano. E farebbero pure bene.


da una parte ho un illegittimo sfruttamento dell'immagine di un mio prodotto.  dall'altra ho un forse chissà magari può darsi.

dubito che i miei azionisti farebbero un fiato.



giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma guarda che non ho neanche una microscopica eccezione da fare alla tua premessa.
> 
> Tu paragoni la realizzazione e messa in onda di uno spot pubblicitario in fascia di massimo ascolto (milioni di dollari di investimento) a una citazione nello spot di un altro (gratis). E' una cosa completamente diversa! Nessuno ha detto che il Corsorzio abbia *bisogno *di PornHub, come che la Nike abbia *bisogno *della Ferrari.
> 
> ...


sì.  guardiamo la cosa da 2 prospettive diverse.   e torno a dirti che se tu questo discorso me lo fai PRIMA, io posso anche dirti che ci rifletto magari sopra un paio di giorni,ma probabilmente ti darei il beneplacito.

se riesci a capire l'importanza del PRIMA, allora troviamo un punto di accordo.


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> non è questione se esistono ancora o meno. La pubblicità di un prodotto si serve soprattutto nel trasmettere desideri, songi, valori, motivazioni, idee ecc. che con la realtà centrano poco o nulla. La fraganza di Denim viene associata al luomo irresistibile e infallibile. Malboro, veniva associata ad una vita libera e avventuriera (con il bello cow-boy). La casa del mulino bianco, con armonia e che caspita ne so.
> Che poi, una nuova associazione possa fare bene, questo è un'altro discorso e che apparentemente il Consorzio non ci crede tanto.


sienne, una cosa è ciò che vedi nello spot (comunicazione pubblicitaria), altra sono i valori secondo cui una multinazionale agisce. Ora non voglio entrare nei vari scandali finanziari e politici (reali o immaginari) che hanno visto ad es. la holding Barilla (che detiene il marchio Mulino Bianco) accusata di partecipazioni societarie, tramite parte del proprio CA, in aziende legate alla produzione di armi (mi sembra si parlasse di mine antiuomo) e quant'altro (fosse vero o no non è mai stato chiarito del tutto). Diciamo che, in sintesi, la regola è *fatturare*.

L'immagine di molti prodotti tradizionali, in Italia, è legata a campagne realizzate quando il target commerciale erano i nostri genitori. Quel tipo di comunicazione funziona ancora benino dalle nostre parti, e in alcuni mercati simili. Ma se ti rivolgi al mondo, il discorso cambia parecchio. Devi segmentare la comunicazione. Lo stesso spot realizzato per le famiglie in un paese a larga maggioranza cattolica come l'Italia, funzionerà diversamente in un paese come la Norvegia, anche se non si trova dall'altra parte del pianeta. Figurati in Russia!! Se chi si occupa di comunicazione questo non lo capisce (anche se non credo sia il caso, secondo me qui c'è stato semplicemente un problema di mancanza di informazioni), o non è capace di gestire un'immagine che dovrebbe adattarsi proattivamente alle esigenze di mercato, beh, forse è meglio farsi due conti. Ma questo è un discorso generale, non sono nemmeno certo che sappiamo tutto quel che c'è da sapere, sul caso specifico.

Però vi ricordo il casino, un paio di anni fa, legato a quell'uscita infelice di G. Barilla sull'omosessualità, ve lo ricordate? Lì le scuse pubbliche sono arrivate istantaneamente, perchè la Barilla ha corso qualche (piccolo) rischio concreto. Ecco, io credo che questo caso sia più simile a quello che a un caso di improprio utilizzo di un brand.


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se riesci a capire l'importanza del PRIMA, allora troviamo un punto di accordo.


La capisco e non la metto in dubbio. Dico solo che, in un caso così, io avrei senza dubbio consigliato al mio cliente di cercare una mediazione (anche DOPO). E senza clamore. Perchè quella che hanno avuto rimane, secondo me, la reazione meno utile (per il fatturato) in assoluto.


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> La capisco e non la metto in dubbio. Dico solo che, in un caso così, io avrei senza dubbio consigliato al mio cliente di cercare una mediazione (anche DOPO). E senza clamore. Perchè quella che hanno avuto rimane, secondo me, la reazione meno utile (per il fatturato) in assoluto.


pol'esse.     ma non potendone essere certo,non puoi condannare a priori la reazione del Consorzio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In sintesi: PornHub (incredibiliardi di utenti giornalieri) realizza un piccolo spot in cui viene nominato il Parmigiano, associandolo all'idea di eccellenza e raffinatezza. Il Consorzio, invece di fregarsi le mani per l'assist pubblicitario gratuito e mandare una mail in inglese scalcagnato per ringraziare, cosa fa? Denuncia PornHub per aver associato il marchio ad attività volgari e censurabili ed aver approfittato della notorietà internazionale del prodotto (dovrei verificare, ma credo che PornHub non fatturi proprio noccioline: è più o meno leader mondiale del settore, e sicuramente più noto a livello planetario del suddetto Parmigiano).
> 
> Qui l'articolo: http://www.wired.it/lifestyle/food/2015/08/13/pornhub-parmigiano-reggiano/
> 
> ...



Tu scherzi. Il consorzio esporta in tutto il mondo. Il fatto che sia imitato é testimonianza dell'eccellenza di una azienda leader mondiale che rifornisce in esclusiva il top della ristorazione internazionale. Altro che inglese scalcagnato questa è un'azienda che ha bisogno di pubblicità come la Ferrari ovvero ha solo la necessità di mantenere il marchio legato ad una suggestione di esclusività e classe. Mica gestisce il marketing dal mungitoio.


----------



## giorgiocan (23 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu scherzi. Il consorzio esporta in tutto il mondo. Il fatto che sia imitato é testimonianza dell'eccellenza di una azienda leader mondiale che rifornisce in esclusiva il top della ristorazione internazionale. Altro che inglese scalcagnato questa è un'azienda che ha bisogno di pubblicità come la Ferrari ovvero ha solo la necessità di mantenere il marchio legato ad una suggestione di esclusività e classe. Mica gestisce il marketing dal mungitoio.


Non mi metto a riaprire l'argomento, ma l'articolo parlava proprio del problema che ha il marchio soprattutto in Nord America, dove le imitazioni sono così diffuse da rendere incerta, per il consumatore, l'identificazione del prodotto originale (che lo spot nominava correttamente).

Se nello spot avessero nominato la Ferrari invece del Parmigiano non sarebbe cambiato poi molto il senso generale del ragionamento. Se non che il marchio Ferrari non ha quasi problemi legati alle imitazioni.

Inoltre, a quel livello nessuno può pensare di "mantenere" il mercato e sperare nella Provvidenza. Se non si sale, si scende.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non mi metto a riaprire l'argomento, ma l'articolo parlava proprio del problema che ha il marchio soprattutto in Nord America, dove le imitazioni sono così diffuse da rendere incerta, per il consumatore, l'identificazione del prodotto originale (che lo spot nominava correttamente).
> 
> Se nello spot avessero nominato la Ferrari invece del Parmigiano non sarebbe cambiato poi molto il senso generale del ragionamento. Se non che il marchio Ferrari non ha quasi problemi legati alle imitazioni.
> 
> Inoltre, a quel livello nessuno può pensare di "mantenere" il mercato e sperare nella Provvidenza. Se non si sale, si scende.


 Però non è neanche un prodotto del tutto industriale, non può aumentare la produzione oltre un certo limite senza snaturarsi e diventare parmesan.
Non sono neanche certa che il parmesan costituisca vera concorrenza; sarebbe come pensare che se uno non comprasse la borsa dal vucumprà la comprerebbe da Vuitton.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non mi metto a riaprire l'argomento, ma l'articolo parlava proprio del problema che ha il marchio soprattutto in Nord America, dove le imitazioni sono così diffuse da rendere incerta, per il consumatore, l'identificazione del prodotto originale (che lo spot nominava correttamente).
> 
> Se nello spot avessero nominato la Ferrari invece del Parmigiano non sarebbe cambiato poi molto il senso generale del ragionamento. Se non che il marchio Ferrari non ha quasi problemi legati alle imitazioni.
> 
> Inoltre, a quel livello nessuno può pensare di "mantenere" il mercato e sperare nella Provvidenza. Se non si sale, si scende.



In America è murato di imitazioni Ferrari. Fanno anche i kit. Ma ti ho fatto l'esempio di un marchio italiano. Ne vuoi un altro? Guarda l'abbigliamento o gli accessori. Anche i telefonini. La gente crede di poter accedere al massimo passando dalle imitazioni. Le uova di lompo fanno schifo con il caviale non sono neanche parenti. Ma la gente fa tartine di uova di lompo e le annega nel moscato di san marino perché quella roba li assomiglia a caviale e ssssiampagne. A vederlo. Poi il moscato ti rinfaccia le uova di lompo fino a Pasqua. Ma quello di chi compra le uova di lompo non è il mercato del caviale. Sono mercati diversi. Prova a falò mangiare a me il parmesan, ti corro dietro. Chi mangia il parmesan non rientra e difficilmente rientrerà mai nel trend del parmigiano. E loro lo sanno benissimo. Perché è gente che sul parmigiano invece dell'aceto balsamico metterebbe mayo o la salsa barbecue.


----------



## giorgiocan (24 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non è neanche un prodotto del tutto industriale, non può aumentare la produzione oltre un certo limite senza snaturarsi e diventare parmesan.
> Non sono neanche certa che il parmesan costituisca vera concorrenza; sarebbe come pensare che se uno non comprasse la borsa dal vucumprà la comprerebbe da Vuitton.


Il problema è che il grande pubblico (non italiano) non percepisce così distintamente la differenza di qualità. Cioè non ha un buon motivo per comprare il prodotto d'eccellenza, non sa dove cercarla. E in quella fetta ci sono sia coloro che non hanno i mezzi (alfabetizzazione gastronomica, palato funzionante, attenzione per l'alimentazione) per afferrare la differenza, e non lo faranno mai, sia un numero variabile di potenziali clienti i quali hanno solo bisogno di una motivazione per modificare un'abitudine alimentare. E non stiamo parlando di macchine di lusso o abbigliamento firmato. Un parmigiano vero è per le tasche di quasi chiunque acquisti già un prodotto analogo. Si tratta solo di un piccolo click.

PS - Le Ferrari "contraffatte" del mercato US sono repliche vendute nei circuiti amatoriali, o che vengono episodicamente usate per piccole truffe. Alcune sono omologate in funzione del telaio originale (spesso Pontiac o giù di lì). Non c'è alcuna competizione nel mercato delle auto di lusso. Poi possiamo parlare di ricambi non originali, volendo. O del mercato dell'auto rara e antica, con raggiri piuttosto frequenti. Ma non trovi le sòle al concessionario.


----------

